# Verrucosum mini red or juvenile el choco red?



## thematombomb (May 15, 2015)

Hey, I bought this plant around a year ago with the ID of verrucosum mini red, so far the plant has stayed on the smaller side with the largest leaves being no larger than the palm of my hand and has grown pretty vigorously in my viv's. The stems are super red and become very vibrant in bright light and the leaves form out of the stem like a verrucosum. As you can see the leaves look very much like an el choco red but there do seem to be considerable differences in the size of the foliage, the growth pattern and the way the leaves form. 

As I have never really seen a similar plant elsewhere I wanted to check if someone could weigh in who has experience growing el choco reds and advise if it is a juvenile form of el choco red or if it is in fact something different. 

Thanks in advance for any help 












































Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## albovar1678 (Jan 11, 2021)

i would el choco, either way its beautiful


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

I think it's actually a different form of verrucosum, the specific form "El choco red" doesn't vine as much as yours had, and it would have gotten larger leaves by now.


----------



## thematombomb (May 15, 2015)

Schledog said:


> I think it's actually a different form of verrucosum, the specific form "El choco red" doesn't vine as much as yours had, and it would have gotten larger leaves by now.


Yeah I think so too, think I'm gonna have to let it grow out just to be sure though. If it stays this small though it's gonna be ideal for dart frog vivs, I love the red stem and backs that contrast with the dark green leaves. Got a few plants growing out now so if they all stay smaller then I'll know for sure 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

thematombomb said:


> Yeah I think so too, think I'm gonna have to let it grow out just to be sure though. If it stays this small though it's gonna be ideal for dart frog vivs, I love the red stem and backs that contrast with the dark green leaves. Got a few plants growing out now so if they all stay smaller then I'll know for sure
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


It’s a beautiful looking clone for sure. I wouldn’t mind a smaller plant if you are trading/selling.


----------



## thematombomb (May 15, 2015)

Schledog said:


> It’s a beautiful looking clone for sure. I wouldn’t mind a smaller plant if you are trading/selling.


Yeah I'm excited to see how it grows long term. Where are you located? I'm in the UK is all 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Ah, I’m in the US. Oh well, happy growing!


----------

